# Boilies zu hart!



## firefox (25. November 2005)

Hi
Ich habe jetzt diese jahr angefangen meine boilies selber zu machen.
Nachdem ist sie trocknen lassen habe,sind sie schon nach einem tag stein hart. 
Wie krieg ich es hin das sie weich bleiben,oder weich werden?
Bring boilie konservierer was,oder wozu ist der gut?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...

Gruss firefox


----------



## darth carper (25. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*

Wie und woraus hast du die Boilies gemacht?

Harte Boilis kann man wässern, dann werden sie wieder weich. Ist aber eigentlich gar nicht notwendig,Karpfen fressen sie auch so.


----------



## Manni1980 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*

Hi Firefox,

was das ganze leichter machen würde wäre wenn du uns deinen Mix mal schreibst, dann kann ich oder andere dir mit sicherheit helfen!

Aber ein Pauschalrezept ohne das man die Rezeptur kennt ist schwierig.

Verwendest du Eggalbumin, Acid Casein, Blutmehl, Blutplasma oder Reismehl? Das sind alles Zutaten die den Boilie hart werden lassen.


----------



## firefox (25. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*

Hier das Rezept.

Birdfood mix:
250g Grieß
250g Birdfood rot
200g Reismehl
200g Sojamehl vollfett
100g Big "c" Spray


----------



## Masterfischer (25. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*



			
				firefox schrieb:
			
		

> 100g Big "c" Spray


Was´n das......??? haste da nen Link zu wo ich das bekommen könnt......?
Wär super.......:m 
Gruss Tim


----------



## Soxl (25. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*

Hoi firefox #h 



> Wie krieg ich es hin das sie weich bleiben,oder weich werden?


Ähm, wozu weich kriegen? #c  Boilies wurden seinerzeit "erfunden" um eine gewisse Selektivität - vorwiegend über die Härte des Köders - auf (Groß-)Karpfen zu erreichen... 


> Bring boilie konservierer was,oder wozu ist der gut?


Zum konservieren (= "haltbar machen"). Pers. sehe ich einen der Vorteile der Selbstdreherei darin, dass ich sicher sein kann, dass _kein_ Konservierer in meinen Knödeln ist. Tip --> lass ihn weg *igitt* Um schimmeln, ranzeln, sonstiges Verderben bei Selbstgedrehten zu vermeiden gibt es auch andere Wege (einfrieren, durchtrocknen, einlegen in Salz oder/und Zucker, Mikrowellenmethode)

Übrigens, an der Luft "steinhart" heisst nicht unbedingt dass der gleiche Köder im Wasser es lange bleiben muss --> lässt sich alles über entspr. Zutaten regeln  

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*



> 100g Big "c" Spray
> 
> Was´n das......??? haste da nen Link zu wo ich das bekommen könnt......?


Ist ein Milch/Sahnepulverabart (das C steht für Cream und das heisst soviel wie Sahne) Gibts bei M+M Baits und ist Wasserlöslich. Die Murmeln sollten also im wasser nach einiger Zeit schwammig-weich werden. Alternativ kann man auch Milchpulver, Sahnepulver, Vitamealo und co. verwenden.

Und bezgl. Härte: Früher war es üblich die Murmeln wochenlang trocknen zu lassen. Das waren hinterher teils echte Kieselsteine, die man je nach Rezeptur so hinbekam, dass man die ne Woche im Wasser lassen konnte, ohne dass sie sich auflösten...

Für die schnelle Härte dürfte hier das Reismehl wohl sorgen. Trocknung langsamer durchführen oder kürzer sollte auch helfen die Weich zu halten Aber die Innenfeuchte im Auge behalten...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## darth carper (25. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*

Wichtig ist auch wie lange du die Boilies kochst?


----------



## firefox (26. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*

Danke für die vielen antworten
@darth carper: Wie lange sollte man die Boilies den ca. kochen?
Ich habe sie immer so lange gekocht bis sie oben schwimmen.


----------



## darth carper (26. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*

Das ist die richtige Kochzeit.

Wenn ich den Mix so betrachte, dann dürften die Boilies nach einem Tag trocknen eigentlich nicht steinhart sein, soindern genau richtig.


----------



## Masterfischer (26. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*

Hallo,
ich habe mal gerechnet und dein Mix kostet rund 2,60 € pro Kilo(inkl. Eiern) also da kann mann nicht mäckern, den probier ich mal aus......um mal zu sehen wie das bei mir ist....!!!!
Gruss Tim


----------



## Manni1980 (26. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*

Hi Firefox,

für die Härte ist mit sicherheit das Reismehl verantwortlich. Aber die Härte ist ja nicht umbedingt schlecht, viel entscheidender ist die Wasserlöslichkeit. Hast du schon mal einen Wasserglastest durchgeführt?

Und wenn sie dir zu hart sind ersetze halt das Reismehl durch Maismehl oder Maisgrieß.


----------



## firefox (27. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*

Ich hab gestern mal ein paar boilies gerollt,ich hab den mix mal ein bißchen geändert...Weniger Reismehl,mehr Big "C" Spray und sie sind weicher geworden.Mal gucken wie lange ie weich bleiben|supergri

@Manni
Ne ein Wasserglastest habe ich noch nicht gemacht.
Was sieht man dabei?


----------



## Manni1980 (27. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*

Hi Firefox,

beim Wasserglastest siehst du wie schnell und wie viele Wasserlösliche Bestandteile aus deinem Boilie ausgewaschen werden. Die löslichen Teile kann der Karpfen unter Wasser dann warnehmen, so wie wir Gase riechen kann er unter Wasser kleinste im Wasser gelöste Teilchen "riechen".

Deswegen muss die härte nicht umbedingt schlecht sein, viel wichtiger ist was  sendet der Boilie für Fresssignale.

Ich habe eh festgestellt das wenn du die Boilies richtig durchtrocknest wird er viel besser ausgeschwemmt.

Aber wenn dir weichere lieber sind ist das gut so, denn das wichtigste beim Köder ist vertrauen. Ich bin da genau gleich wenn mir irgend was nicht an dem Boilie gefällt fischt man nicht gerne damit.

Noch einen Tip, wenn du den Boilie jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit fischen solltest probier ihn mal mit der Zugabe von Robin Red, 5-10% sind ok. Und vielleicht noch etwas Leberextrakt.

Den Birdfoodmix von dir werde ich nächstes Jahr auch mal probieren, hört sich nicht schlecht an und ist ziemlich günstig!

Wie waren denn bis jetzt deine Erfolge mit dem Mix?

 Also viel Erfolg!


----------



## firefox (27. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*

@Manni
Ich hab mal ein boilie in ein glas gelegt...das wasser hat sich ein bißchen verfärbt und es riecht auch gut.Ich denke mal das das ein gutes zeichen ist#6

Über die Fängigkeit kann ich noch nicht viel sagen,da ich erst diese jahr mit Karpfenangeln angefangen habe und alle meine karpfen auf Hartmais gefangen habe#tich hab auch es auch noch nicht oft mit boilies versucht.


----------



## Willhelm Klink (27. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*

hab mal ne frage braucht man das Big "c" Spray eigentlich oder geht es auch ohne?????


----------



## Pilkman (28. November 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*



			
				Willhelm Klink schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal ne frage braucht man das Big "c" Spray eigentlich oder geht es auch ohne?????



Holger hat es oben schon beschrieben, Big C Spray ist im wesentlichen ein wasserlösliches Milchpulver. Ich weiss es nicht definitiv, aber für mein Gefühl ist es sehr ähnlich der Kälbermastmilch, die man in Raiffeisenmärkten in 25-Kilo-Säcken kaufen kann. 

Das "wofür" liegt damit eigentlich auch auf der Hand: Primär geht es darum, dass durch Big C Spray wasserlösliche Bestandteile im Boilie verarbeitet werden, die dafür sorgen, dass sich der Boilie auswäscht und "arbeitet". An zweiter Stelle kommt dann noch der gute Geschmack und die guten Inhaltstoffe. Da es darüber hinaus noch recht günstig ist, verwende ich es eigentlich mit mindestens 10% Anteil in jedem Boiliemix von mir, über 15% muss man dann schon aufpassen, dass der Boilie nicht zu schwammig wird, einige gehen bis 20%. Klar kann man dann mit Bindern wieder dagegen arbeiten, richtig Sinn macht das aber auch nicht.


----------



## alex4 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Boilies zu hart!*

Moinzn,
also ich würde die einfach so hart lassen! Erstens gehen nicht so schnell Krebse ran und zweitens unterscheiden sie sich von den Boilies der anderen Angler, das könnte ja evtl. Fisch bringen!

Gruß Alex|wavey:


----------

